# what's the best substrate for a 10 gallon



## medachef (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello all,

I'l new to this and would like to start a planted aquarium for my fantailed goldfish. I know that GOldfish are not good fish for planted aquatiums, but i heard there are some heartier plants out there that can withstand the beating from these fish. Fists of i wanted to know what would be the best substrate?? I was reading up on the "el Natural" method and was wondering if i was to use the "jim kelly" substrate mix (Loam and verculite mix) or eco-complete, would it have the same benefits as just plain soil. Would all these substrates decompose the wastes like top soil?? Also if there are any suggestions on plats that i could possibly use that would be great.

thanks 

Joe


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Joe, the answers you get to the same question will be SIGNIFICANTLY different depending on which forum you ask the question in. 

From reading your post, you may want to post the exact same question in the El Naturale forum. 

You can then compare the answers to the ones that you will get in this forum. 

Let us know what works best for you!


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I use eco complete. I think it works wonders, and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I use about 1 inch of soil covered with 1 to 2 inches of eco complete and it works beautifully for me. I had an eco complete only tank that I switched to soil and eco complete and everything is growing better for me now.  

Good luck in whatever you choose, and kudos for researching beforehand.  I sure wish I'd done that.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Joe,

Welcome to this great forum, I love reading all the wonderful information from so many helpful hobbiest.

I've also done a lot of 'studying-up' on goldfish and plants because that is also one of my dreams for my next aquarium project.

By using the word "goldfish" in the search box I've found some helpful information. It took wading thru a lot of posts, but here are some of the ones I found the most pertinent as to what people have been successful with.

Here's one thread with a lot of info about a tank with goldfish and plants:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...goldfish-tank-journal.html?highlight=goldfish

Here's another one that has a very inspiring photo of Carl's tank with goldfish:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...8874-goldfish-and-co2.html?highlight=goldfish

Here's a thread that discusses about goldfish in a soil based tank:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...fish-tank-need-advice.html?highlight=goldfish

I have two other planted tanks with _JUST_ tropical fish (one Congo Tetras, one Lake Tebera Rainbowfish) that are heavily planted. Just those tanks have taken TONS of learning to get running right and balanced. Given that goldfish can be somewhat more challenging - because they grow quite big, you'll have tons of mulm and a heavier bio-load; the BEST thing you can do is research alot and start off right the first time.

IMO, I think you'll definately want to plan for a larger tank.

Have fun and GO GOLDIE!


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

PS. 
The OTHER reason goldfish are challenging is they WILL snack on some plants, and with their foraging in the gravel they WILL uproot others.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Also, every goldfish I've ever owned like to rearrange his tank, willfully pulling up plants and stuffing them into corners behind decorations.


----------

